# New HCC info just for TUGers



## Steamboat Bill (Feb 13, 2007)

This is an e-mail from Heath at HCC just for TUG users:

As we have discussed, we understand that most TUG members own several timeshares and already have their travel plans through 2007.  A few TUG members that I have spoken with mentioned that it would be nice to break up the payment of their membership fee.  I spoken with my partners and here’s what we are willing to do if a TUG member would like to pay the membership fee in payments.

Affiliate Membership Fee
- 3 or 4 payments of $10K ($30,000 total before March 1 and $40,000 after March 1 spread out over 1 year)
- We will postpone their dues until January 1, 2008
- Membership fees must be paid in full in order for them to make a reservation

Hopefully this is attractive to TUG members who are already committed with their current timeshares or if they are thinking about selling a timeshare to join HCC. Let me know if you have any questions or comments.

Thanks! 

Heath B. Kirschner
Vice President of Sales
High Country Club, LLC 

1624 Market Street, Suite 475
Denver, CO  80202
Direct - 720-221-0416
Main - 303-991-2300
Fax - 303-572-1105

heath@highcountryclub.com

Steamboat Bill's comments:
HCC has bent over backwards for TUG users wanting to join a Destination Club. After looking at the entire DC industry, I decided to join HCC in December 2006 and paid my membership in full, but froze my MF until Dec 2007. Because I paid in full....I was able to snag a NYC condo on 1600 Broadway for 2007-2008 New Years eve week...that is 2 blocks from Times Square and has a full view of the ball dropping from the rooftop. When I checked comparable hotels in the area...some were as high as $2000 per night!

There are other DC's out there that may appeal to TUG members that want to have an investment opportunity like Bellhavens, which I really like, but cost $200,000 and have a high MF.

HCC only costs $30k and has a reasonable MF. The HCC cost per night is MUCH less than Harborside Atlantis and is even cheaper (per night) than a Marriott Hawaii or Park City timeshare. As I have said before...the more members there are...the more properties they will buy in a 8:1 ratio. I really hope HCC grows to 500-1000 members with 60-125 different properties, but the buy-in fee will be about $100k then....you heard it her first!


----------



## PerryM (Feb 13, 2007)

*Say what?*

I'm looking at HCC: HCC Link

How do those rates correlate to what was printed above?  I'm confused.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Feb 13, 2007)

PerryM said:


> I'm looking at HCC: HCC Link
> 
> How do those rates correlate to what was printed above?  I'm confused.



Affiliate Membership is $30,000 now and $40,000 in March. Thus, the 3 or 4 payments of $10,000 = $30,000 or $40,000 (spread out over one year). I will edit Heath's original e-mail above to better reflect this.

I am sure that this price schedule ($10k installments over 1 year) will also apply for Private or Corporate or Group memberships.


----------

